# Machining quality.



## jcdammeyer (Nov 30, 2022)

In the LinuxCNC group a post was made about a tool changer and some turning.  He wasn't impressed with the finish. Later mentioned speeds etc were a bit off.
Video is here if you want to watch:  https://photos.app.goo.gl/P5aTc83kNVYDExyV8

Couldn't resist so I grabbed a piece of rusty steel of unknown origin and used my ELS to cut a few passes with a carbide insert.
I faced it off at 586RPM.
Then turned it at 586RPM.   It's about 0.84" diameter and SFM reported by the ELS was 132,
First pass 0.008" per rev and 0.010" depth of cut.
Second pass 0.003" per rev and 0.005" depth of cut.
You can just spot the carbide insert underneath the rust dust.
It's very smooth.  Wouldn't take much to polish it.


			http://www.autoartisans.com/Lathe/SmoothTurning.jpg
		


Of course I couldn't leave well enough alone...
Some 400 grit, 600 and polishing compound.


			http://www.autoartisans.com/Lathe/PolishedTurning.jpg
		

Probably the nicest finish I've ever done.  Usually never go that far.  Maybe I should.
John


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 30, 2022)

Holy smokes that's a nice finish!


----------



## jcdammeyer (Nov 30, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Holy smokes that's a nice finish!


Funny thing is it didn't take that much work with some 220 and then 400 and 600.   And the diameter didn't really change much.  Maybe a thou.  Was working with the caliper not micrometer.  Should have checked with micrometer first and after.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 30, 2022)

Do you know what insert you used?


----------



## jcdammeyer (Nov 30, 2022)

I'll look in a bit.  Watching "Pretty Hard Cases" on netflix.  Season 2.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Nov 30, 2022)

OK.  Pretty sure these are the inserts.  CCMT060204 is on the box along with CCMT21.51
A search turns this up.





						Mitsubishi Materials Web Catalogue     |     Products Information     |     Turning Inserts     |
					

Turning Inserts| |Search from Order Number, Type of Machining, Work Material, and Cutting condition and Use Selected Tooling Sheet



					www.mitsubishicarbide.net


----------

